

Chef, EC2 Auto Scaling, and Spot Instances for Fun and Profit - ecoffey
http://engineering.gnip.com/chef-ec2-auto-scaling-and-spot-instances-for-fun-and-profit/

======
dharbin
Has anyone done something like this to scale out a hadoop cluster? I'm a total
n00b at this stuff....

